# First Vivarium



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi, just finished my first dart frog viv today. Quite happy with it, although need some more pebbles for the pool.
It has a tree fern panel background and partial side panels, a waterfall dividing the space, with a pool at the front.
Left hand side is mainly orchid bark and leaves, with some lichen and a nice rooty piece of wood.
Rhs is more soil based with moss, a raised shelf at the back, and a really nice piece of wood which I have slotted a couple of other pieces into to give more depth to the tank.
The middle section has a tupperware box which has lots of holes at the bottom and contains the filter/pump for the waterfall. The lid and front are covered by tree fern panels so the filter can be easily accessed for cleaning.
There is a fairly deep layer of leca with fleece on top, then some orchid bark, followed by a layer of dendrosoil from dartfrog, with a deep layer of eco-earth on the right and a thin layer on the left with more orchid bark on top.
There are a couple of pieces of nice red stone, a spawning hut and some seed pods.
There are a number of plants, mainly bromeliads, tillendsias, orchids, a couple of climbers and a couple of foliage plants.

It's in an exo terra 90x45x60 tank, with the exo terra canopy with 4x repti-glo 2.0 bulbs.
There is a heat mat on the back wall connected to a lucky reptile thermostat, and a lucky reptile super mist system connected to a lucky reptile hygrostat.

Still a few bits and pieces to fiddle with, but mostly done.
Just need to give the critters in the dendrosoil a bit of time to multiply, then I can get to the frogs!

First pic is before it was all watered in.











Second is with the mist system active.










Let me know what you think


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

great job. the tank looks greatt


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

What ya gonna keep in there? Nice viv!


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

A group of leucs, or possibly auratus.

Was thinking about half a dozen.

Would auratus be a problem in a tank this size in that sort of group?


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

Update

Everything is going well, frogs (6 leucs) are growing really quickly and eating plenty.
Have heard calling but not sure if from these or tincs.

Plants mostly doing really well
Guzmania has 3 or 4 pups round the base
pepperomia thriving and flowering
corkscrew grass in corner going wild
2 orchids producing new shoots - 3rd one didn't make it
kyoto moss from spores starting to sprout on tree fern
red sphagnum moss producing loads of new shoots, with some nice red tips
rhipsalis starting to do well

Broms and croton in right corner not so good - not been getting enough light I think.

Anubias and Java fern added in pool area.

Springtails taking off.

Moved house with no damage!

LED lighting coming shortly which should help the plants at the front and keep temperatures down a bit.





























































































2nd Viv with 3 Oyapok I got second hand also doing well.


----------



## Larguello (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks really nice, can't wait until i get some darts for my vivs


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great vivs and beautiful frogs!


----------



## froggiefriend (Jan 4, 2008)

Your red sphagnum moss is really cool! Where did you get it?


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice looking tanks great job. If you heard calling and you where more than a couple of inches from the tank then it was the luecs. Tincs are very hard to hear. The room has to be very quite and you almost have to watch them call to hear it.


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

The moss is from an ebay supplier here in the uk.

The calling is definately a leuc - I found some on youtube to compare and like you say the tinc call is very quiet.

Still haven't to catch who is calling yet.


----------



## Fraservet (Feb 19, 2012)

Managed to finally catch the one that was calling.

He really blows himself up!

Here he is (not calling).

I love the toe tapping.

Stay tuned for the unexpected misting at the end of the clip....



















http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v221/fraservet/?action=view&current=frog.mp4


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

One of those broms are huge.....


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

just chillin on the misting system


----------



## Jeremy305 (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome job.


----------

